# Trip report in pictures from Strasburg



## jis (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a trip report of a a steam train ride in pictures from Strasburg. I went out there yesterday and managed to both ride the steam train and visit the museum. Photos from the museum will follow shortly. Meanwhile enjoy the steam train ride pictures.


----------



## FLtoNC (Aug 9, 2009)

jis said:


> Here is a trip report of a a steam train ride in pictures from Strasburg. I went out there yesterday and managed to both ride the steam train and visit the museum. Photos from the museum will follow shortly. Meanwhile enjoy the steam train ride pictures.



Looks like fun! Thank you for sharing the pictures.

What year did trains switch from steam to diesel or electric?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Aug 9, 2009)

jis said:


> Here is a trip report of a a steam train ride in pictures from Strasburg. I went out there yesterday and managed to both ride the steam train and visit the museum. Photos from the museum will follow shortly. Meanwhile enjoy the steam train ride pictures.


Hi Jishnu,

Thanks for sharing your photos of Strasburg. Seeing them reminds me to visit again 

Mike


----------



## JayPea (Aug 14, 2009)

On my recent cross-country trip I met a young Amish man, from Lancaster, PA who told me about the steam train in Strasburg. It sounds like something I'd like to do some day!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the fine photos, Jishnu. A very timely advance look, as the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 will be doing Strasburg following the Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering at Boston. Did you take the shop tour?


----------



## jis (Aug 16, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Thanks for the fine photos, Jishnu. A very timely advance look, as the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 will be doing Strasburg following the Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering at Boston. Did you take the shop tour?


You are most welcome. I have taken the shop tour in the past. Did not do so on this trip. This one was a more or less unplanned, spur of the moment, "Gee we have a free afternoon, what would be a fun thing to do" kind of trip. And it turned out to be a thoroughly enjoyable. How could it be anything but, when a nice Steam Locomotive was involved?


----------



## jis (Aug 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures from the Strasburg Railway Museum taken during the same trip.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 22, 2009)

Is Strasburg the town in or close to the Pocano Mtns?

RF


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 22, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Is Strasburg the town in or close to the Pocano Mtns?RF


No - they are quite a distance apart. 3-4 hours by car, probably.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 22, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Is Strasburg the town in or close to the Pocano Mtns?RF
> ...



Thanx,I didn't see Strasburg as a staion of Amtraks & wondered about the Museum? As a younger fella, I worked at a resort in the Pocanos called Tamiment & went into Strausburg(spelling???) for a little nitelife!! Those were the days,  !!! Early 70s!!!

RF


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 22, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Or, could it have been Scranton you went to? It is near the Poconos.

Strasburg isn't served by Amtrak.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. I've taken the steam train and when our children were younger, we spent the night at the Red Caboose Motel.

I've never been to the PA Railroad Museum, but it is on my to-do list.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 22, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


No, this was years before my Amtrak Days, was just curious as I may have wanted to go back by train today. But, I think it's 2 different cities. Anyways, looks like a great museum, thanx for the photos!!! 

RF


----------



## AlanB (Aug 22, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


It's two different cities. You're confusing Strasburg with Stroudsburg, the latter is near Tamiment.

Strasburg is much further south and a bit west off the PA Turnpike.


----------



## jis (Aug 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It's two different cities. You're confusing Strasburg with Stroudsburg, the latter is near Tamiment.
> Strasburg is much further south and a bit west off the PA Turnpike.


The Amtrak station that you would go to to get to Starsburg is Lancaster PA, so that is what it is close to. There is an on aain off again plan to build a station in Paradise PA which would potentially become a connecting point between Amtrak and Strasburg Railroad, if it is ever built and if Amtrak decides to stop there. Strasburg Railroad runs its steam trains from Strasburg (what used to be East Strasburg) to Paradise and back.

Stroudsburg OTOH is near Delaware Water Gap, a few miles into Pennsylvania fromwhere I-80 crosses the Delaware River from NJ into PA.


----------

